# Aquatic Experience



## AlexRorabeck (Jan 24, 2017)

I am just wondering if anyone from the forum is going to Aquatic Experience in New Jersey this year?

I just booked my flight and hotel! I wanted to go last year when it was in Chicago but found out about it to late to make it work. 

Not exactly sure what to expect but if anyone has been or is going again this year I'd love to hear from you regarding your experiences!


----------

